# Destin-Topsail This Weekend



## MikeHarp (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Me and a few friends are driving from Mississippi as we do several times a year to surf fish in Destin this coming weekend. Anyone catching in Destin? Have the bonito popped up in the surf yet? Pomps?

We'll be fishing Topsail Hill Beach in Sandestin all day Sunday and all day monday. If anyone wants to come fish with us, the more the merrier! we'll be sharking, and throwin shrimp for reds/pomp. :thumbsup:

tight lines
mike


----------

